# Hello new cycle buddies



## becks (May 7, 2004)

Dear all, am new to this site and the whole thing, started my first ICSI cycle recently and its all a bit overwhelming so its nice to have some cycle buddies as no one i know is going through this. Having to have lots of tests done first, but start primolut tablets on monday. Good luck all. Becks x


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi Becks

Welcome to FF - this is a wonderful place to be. Please come and join the Darling Buds of May cycle buddies thread you would be most welcome to join us.

I start my first ICSI on Sunday and it is overwhelming. I have felt so supported by people on this site who have been there before and can offer advice.

Good luck for your treatment.

LindaJane


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi becks,

Glad you found us!Look forward to chatting to you on the darling buddies thread.

Love Em


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Hello Becks

This is a brilliant site - all your best mates in one plus advice and sympathy! 

Annette


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

hi all, i have just had my 3rd ICSI cycle and now in the 2ww if you wanna ask any questions

good luck to you all x

Zoe x


----------

